# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  انتگرال

## amir.t34

اثبات کنید برام!!

----------


## amir.t34

....

----------


## Insidee

> ....


داداش تو یه تاپیک همه سوالات رو بپرسی بهتر نیست یه تاپیک جدا بزن و... تا هم نظم داشته باشه هم خودت و دیگران راحت باشن 
البته هر جور راحتی.

----------


## Alir3zaa

> اثبات کنید برام!!


photo_2019-05-29_15-24-41.jpg

----------


## amir.t34

> photo_2019-05-29_15-24-41.jpg


سلام...
مرسی دوست عزیز
خیلی خوب توضیح دادین :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------

